# Where would you advertise to buy a site



## bambam (21 Feb 2010)

If you were looking for a site where would you advertise?  Is it worth taking an ad in the newspaper - do you think people would respond to ads pinned up in local shops etc?  Was wondering if I could do it on Facebook?

Anyone successfully advertised for a site to buy?

Local EA's aren't showing up anything.


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2010)

In general you search for sites that other people have adversied to sell.

Go to Myhome.ie and look for sites.

1. http://www.myhome.ie/

Just under "Choose a County" selected "Advanced Search >>"

2. http://www.myhome.ie/residential/search

You can select your criteria

Under Button "1" choose a City/County, then

Under Button "2" choose a Locality. then

Under Button "3" set your price range then

Under Button "4" scroll down and choose "Site"

3. http://www.myhome.ie/residential/results?types=9 gets you straight in.

Look for sites with permissions already in place if that helps.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## bambam (21 Feb 2010)

Thanks, have tried that but not coming up with anything.  Suppose I am looking for someone who may be sitting on a site, or may consider hiving off part of their garden if it is very big.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## onq (21 Feb 2010)

Bambam,

What do you mean you've tried that and its not coming up with anything?

There are LOADS of sites on myhome.ie, many with permissions.

Are you trying to find one on a particular road or something?

ONQ.


----------



## claire.ezo (6 Apr 2010)

what about trying advertising on donedeal.ie or your local paper like the dealer.


----------



## bambam (6 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Not looking for a specific road but certainly specific areas.

Will have a look at done deal.

Thanks again.


----------

